# My name



## luvs (May 28, 2006)

i would love to change it to 'luvs', or 'luv' since that's what it is now. thanks!


----------



## Dove (May 28, 2006)

Thats OK with me Luvs..
Dove


----------



## GB (May 29, 2006)

You ask and you shall receive. You are now luvs.


----------



## luvs (May 29, 2006)

thanks, geebs!


----------



## GB (May 29, 2006)

My pleasure


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 8, 2006)

Great! Me just luvs luvs.


----------



## QSis (Jun 8, 2006)

luvs said:
			
		

> i would love to change it to 'luvs', or 'luv' since that's what it is now. thanks!


 
What was your old user name, luvs?

Lee


----------

